# Alum Crappies



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

deerfarmer and myself are at Alum now and the crappies are on fire! We have a double limit already and we are at the marina restaurant eating lunch! Got some real nice black crappies!


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

Mark great job you & Steve
Were you fishing south, middle or north pool what depth of water were they holding @.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job guys!!!

I heard you guys were fishing for a new species of crappies And they were really largemouth and smallmouth just so you can get Steve go after them with you!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Great crappie the saugeye was small would have let him grow but nice mess of crappie


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Saugeye was over 17 inches. We whacked the crappie today. I wanted to see if we could find them in the south pool and we were able to. We were targeting blacks today and they were in 10 fow or less Slow trolling minnows. We only used the clicker today for fish that went in livewell. So the clicker stopped at 60 but we caught well over 150 fish today. Not to bad of 83 Degree water temps. After lunch we did go north of the Cheshire and the same pattern was working there also. The pleasure boats and jet skis weren't to bad until around 2 pm. And by the way the marina deli has new owners and they are open thur- sun at 11am. We had pizza and dipped ice cream. If you want to call in a order there number is 740-800-3163.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

How was the pizza


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

James lucius said:


> How was the pizza


The pizza was good! And the phone number is 614-800-3163!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info and report good catch FISH on!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job! I remember a couple years ago you guys got on a good shallow mid summer crappie bite at alum,middle pool.
Its been a pleasent surprise this year.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a screenshot of what stacked crappie look like on sonar and down imaging. Raymarine Axiom.


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, that is an amazing picture 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the screenshot deerfarmer!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The one shot looks like the live target bait ball baits.


----------



## Jeffrey47 (Jul 31, 2018)

After an excellent catch and rest, congratulations) Excellent work. There will be new tips write)


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and myself hit Alum again today. Another great day of catching crappies! The action was fast and furious in the morning! Slowed a bit in the afternoon. We caught some really nice black crappies. Deerfarmer caught the biggest rock bass I have ever seen from inland waters.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is ONE BIG Rock Bass! Biggest I ever saw was one my wife caught in Canada about 55 years ago. It was 16".


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

polebender said:


> Deerfarmer and myself hit Alum again today. Another great day of catching crappies! The action was fast and furious in the morning! Slowed a bit in the afternoon. We caught some really nice black crappies. Deerfarmer caught the biggest rock bass I have ever seen from inland waters.
> View attachment 270815


Alum black crappie put up a mean fight.








We also had lunch again at the marina deli. This sub didn't stand a chance.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe 15 inch is Fish Ohio. Somebody check that. About 20 years ago I had a ODNR Fishery Biologist in my boat and he caught a 16" rock bass near the Cheshire ramp. Regarding the pizza comments. Even bad pizza is still pretty good. The rock bass in St. Clair are huge. During our smally trips there we eat Rock Bass and Perch if we want to eat fish. We catch enough by accident that you could depend on eating fish every day if you want. Thanks for the Crappie report by the way.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

By the way all the fish today were caught in 10 foot or less on structure. Slow trolling and sometime spot locking when we were over fish. It will be awhile before I can go again because polebender kept snagging up on bottom and he lost most of our minnow rigs.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> By the way all the fish today were caught in 10 foot or less on structure. Slow trolling and sometime spot locking when we were over fish. It will be awhile before I can go again because polebender kept snagging up on bottom and he lost most of our minnow rigs.


LIES!! _ _ _ hole!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and I hit Alum again today. We fished from 6:30-12:00. Crappies are still hitting great and we caught 61 with some really nice black crappies! Probably could of caught twice that many if we had stayed in a couple of the places but we moved around to try to find more areas to fish. 

We caught quite a few bass today also! They were mixed in with the crappies! I caught a 20 1/8” smallmouth and deerfarmer caught a really nice one too! But he refuses to take a picture with a trashfish, as he calls them! But he’ll take his picture with a big ol’ ugly catfish! Go figure!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice bass, how do you like your gloves ? Have handled a lot of walleye and white bass on trips to Erie this year, and after every one, hands have little cuts all over. Was thinking a pair of those might help.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

talltim said:


> Nice bass, how do you like your gloves ? Have handled a lot of walleye and white bass on trips to Erie this year, and after every one, hands have little cuts all over. Was thinking a pair of those might help.


The gloves are great! That’s the reason I got them. My hands were getting all tore up handling fish and since I’ve had them I haven’t had that problem again. The Fish Monkey gloves have a leather palm and really protect you from getting stuck. IMO they’re worth the money!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

The fingers aren't protected and that is where I get most of the sticks and cuts. Fingers get so sore can't hardly unzip my pants when needed. Eye's are bad enough but man those hybrid striped bass will cut you up. I try to be gentle with the release and not wipe off the slime coat but they sure make it difficult.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice bass. I have a set of Orvis gloves and recently bought a pair os "Buffs".


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mark, Steve said it was a green carp


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

polebender said:


> We caught quite a few bass today also! They were mixed in with the crappies! I caught a 20 1/8” smallmouth and deerfarmer caught a really nice one too! But he refuses to take a picture with a trashfish, as he calls them! But he’ll take his picture with a big ol’ ugly catfish! Go figure!


Nice bass! You running into those while spider rigging? I would think that would be a bit of a fire drill. Couple evenings ago we ran into some smallies and some eyes. Mainly dropshotting minnows but also a couple brown and green bass on topwater over weed beds.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Nice bass! You running into those while spider rigging? I would think that would be a bit of a fire drill. Couple evenings ago we ran into some smallies and some eyes. Mainly dropshotting minnows but also a couple brown and green bass on topwater over weed beds.


Yeah we did! Lol! That bass ran between the three other poles out and did get tangled in one line when it jumped, but it managed to free itself. It’s kind of hard to control the fish on a 14’ trolling rod. 
We found a stump in 12’ of water and marked a lot of fish around it. Most of them turned out to be bass. We caught largemouth and smallmouth off that stump along with some crappies and blue gill.


----------

